

Calling UK Startups: Your Chance To Re-make The UK's IP Laws - thankuz
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/02/08/your-chance-to-re-make-the-uks-ip-laws-in-the-image-of-a-startup/

======
by
The article does not make it clear that to make a submission to the review
itself you should see this page

[http://www.ipo.gov.uk/ipreview/ipreview-c4e/ipreview-c4e-res...](http://www.ipo.gov.uk/ipreview/ipreview-c4e/ipreview-c4e-response.htm)

the survey they are asking you to complete is submitted to Coadec whose agenda
is here

<http://www.coadec.com/?page_id=225>

------
ajb
Note that this is also a review of the patent system, as well as copyright:

[http://www.ipo.gov.uk/ipreview/ipreview-c4e/ipreview-c4e-pat...](http://www.ipo.gov.uk/ipreview/ipreview-c4e/ipreview-c4e-patents.htm)

~~~
notahacker
A very good point. The article's conflation of the issues doesn't help: citing
Nokia suing Apple _in an American court, under America's unusually broad
patent law_ is a poor example of alleged European reliance on copyright.

It's worth noting that the UK IPO is specifically asking for examples relevant
to specific industries and for examples of how more lax copyright and patent
regimes give other countries competitive advantages.

------
JonnieCache
_> However, I’m worried. You know why? I’m worried because I know what Brits
are like._

Susceptible to trivial reverse psychology apparently. Worked though :)

